# Circuito inversor de DC para AC



## EROS (Mar 29, 2008)

Hola, la verdad no se si este es el lugar mas indicado para postear esto ya que en si no es una fuente de alimentacion sino de un inversor de 12v dc--110v ac de lo que voy a hablar, pero weno...

El caso es que me he armado varios de estos y la verdad es que han funcionado bien, pero hasta el momento fueron todos utilizando transformadores con nucleo de hierro, esto trae consigo que el equipo queda con dimenciones grandes, mas pesado etc etc, quisiera si alguien tiene algun diagrama que use transformador de ferrita lo colocase aqui... indudablemente seria mejor para mi ya que con pequeñas dimenciones lograria incluso mas potencia que con el maldito hierro....

weno, espero con calma...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2008)

Los transformadores de ferrite permiten el ahorro de tamaño porque trabajan a altas frecuencias mejorando su rendimiento.

Si lo que tu quieres es un inversor que te genere la frecuencia de linea de tu pais (Supongo seran 60Hz), este transformador sea ferrite o hierro sera grande.

Sigo suponiendo (60Hz), se puede mejorar el rendimiento y el tamaño con un transformador toroidal, pero el costo de este es sustancialmente mayor a uno comun.


----------



## EROS (Mar 29, 2008)

Es cierto lo que dices Fogonazo, tambien me arme algunos utilizando toroides de hierro, pero los he visto a base de ferrita y mosfets y la verdad que tienen sus cualidades, tuve en mi poder un diagrama al que se le podia colocar el transformador de una fuente de pc, pero en realidad ya no cuento con dicho diagrama, si posees alguno o si lo ves por la internet por favor publicalo ya que solo tengo acceso a unas cuantas paginas, o sea no puedo hacer la busqueda yo...

muchas gracias por su tiempo y saludos desde Cuba.


----------



## jama (Abr 23, 2008)

hola   a todos yo estoy diseñando el mismo inversor utilizando un spwm y trabajando con transformador de ferrita pero la señal de salida no me da tan senoidal como quiero y creo que se debe al diseño del flitro lc ala salida si por favor tienes el diseño de este filto o tienes los valores te agradeseria gracias


----------



## EROS (May 2, 2008)

Men no tengo planos de ese tipo aunque creo que vi algunos aqui en esta web, pero si tienes tu algun buen plano que use Transformador de ferrita por favor postealo aqui...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 25, 2008)

Lo que se podria hacer es una fuente switching que tenga una salida de 311 Vdc y con eso alimentar un puente H... pero no seria senoidal...

es mas, yo arme una fuente conmutada que tira 320v y con eso alimento unas lamparas Cfl ....


----------

